# best brake fluid?????



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

I am thinking I might flush my whole brake system, so what is the best type and brand of brake fluid to use on my 97 Golf (front disc / rear drum). Also when I bleed the brake system is there a certain order that I should do it in? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: best brake fluid????? (1997 Golf GL)*

ATE Super Blue. Start with the wheel farthest from the MC and end with the closest.


----------



## OC98Golf4dr (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: best brake fluid????? (SeattleGLI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ATE Super Blue. Start with the wheel farthest from the MC and end with the closest.[HR][/HR]​Exactly how it's supposed to be done. Just to be sure that you don't strip out the bleeder bolts on the rear drums. My 88 golf did that to me twice. I got so pissed.!!


----------



## TMR (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: best brake fluid????? (1997 Golf GL)*

Castrol GTLMA DOT4 fluid
great - doesn't retain water like a silicone based DOT5 does, but still stands up to the heat. A lot less expensive than motul and the likes.
Just my $0.02
TMR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: best brake fluid????? (1997 Golf GL)*

I agree with Jon. ATE Super Blue. The blue color makes it easy to determine when your system has been completely flushed of your old fluid.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: best brake fluid????? (lnoriel)*

You know, I'd totally forgotten to mention that is Super Blue's best feature.







Most people will never overdrive brake fluid on the street but it's nice to know you have the reserve of Super Blue's high boiling point anyhow.


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: best brake fluid????? (SeattleGLI)*

I agree with the ATE Super Blue, but keep in mind that it is not DOT approved because of its color. I think ATE also makes this same fluid in the normal color.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: best brake fluid????? (WannaCorrado)*

It comes in a gold colour as well.


----------



## nvrlift (Apr 15, 2000)

*Re: best brake fluid????? (1997 Golf GL)*

Motul.....In my current opinion......but it has only been 10 months....so I will tell you later.....


----------

